# LED lights for along edge of stage



## n1ghtmar3 (Jan 2, 2010)

The theatre I'm at has always had a string of LED's spaced along the front edge of the stage for actor safety. The current setup is pretty old and is pretty much dead. Right now we have a Dcell battery unit to a resistor that branches off to 4 -6 leds in parallel. From what I've been reading its recommended to run LED setup similar to what we have in series. The problem I'm having in just fixing the old ones is getting the right LED's to match whats there and not being able to tell what parts were used to match up. So we are basically going to start from scratch and update everything. Wanted to see if anyone else has done a setup like this or has any suggestions.


----------



## Footer (Jan 2, 2010)

Your looking for an LED marker. The only place I know that sells them is Tools for Stagecraft. There could be other companies out there that do....


----------



## ptero (Jan 2, 2010)

Cool. Those are nice packages. The form factors do not quite lend themselves to the desired use though. 

I suspect his search is for the correct raw parts to buy and the how-to(wiring guidance/theory) to build a circuit to create a string of multiples - 4 or 5 or 6 LEDs per battery. Such as Series? Parallel? with or without resistors? which LEDs to source?

They are handy both for custom sinking into a platform for actors in a BO(invisible to audience), and for across the edge of the stage fitted into an apron skirt.


----------



## ajb (Jan 2, 2010)

Here's a handy calculator for determining the optimum series/parallel arrangement given LED characteristics and supply voltage: http://led.linear1.org/led.wiz

You always, always, always want current limting resistors in series with LEDs except in very particular circumstances, so the most efficient arrangement is as many LEDs in series as your supply voltage permits since this will have fewer resistors which means proportinally more power goes to lighting the LEDs versus being dissipated as heat by the resistor--but for such a small scale as your application presumably is it's nto a terribly big deal, and you'll probably be better off with the reliability of shorter strings in series and more in parallel.


----------



## n1ist (Jan 3, 2010)

Either use a higher voltage power source feeding series strings of a resistor and the right number of LEDs, or use a resistor per LED. Multiple LEDs in parallel sharing a single resistor only works when the LEDs are properly matched, as in a factory-made multi-LED chip. At these powers, resistors are 1-2 cents each, and the power dissipated in them is miniscule.
/mike


----------



## chap73 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Edge Protection*

Hi

Not sure if this is in the right section or if it has come up before - I couldn't find anything in a search.

We're carrying out some renovations and extending a stage, it's going to be used predominatnly by kids in the 5-12 year bracket.

I had planned to put something accross the front of stage such as a recessed LED ropelight to mark where the edge is. I'll keep it dimmed so that it doresn't distract the audience. I've also come accross Glowire - has anyone had experience with this?

Also, should I have a small upstand on the front of stage to hide this ropelight further? Say a 50mm timber upstand?

Appreciate any help/advice 

Paul


----------



## chap73 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Edge Protection*

Just found a similar thread elsewhere - http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/scenery/17253-led-lights-along-edge-stage.html 

I'll move to there with this post. 

Sorry


----------



## tjrobb (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Edge Protection*

When we need to mark the edge of our deck we run luan vertically across the front to about 6" high (like a toe board for a catwalk). We tape the seams of the luan to avoid light leaks and then run the rope light behind the board. We then find a convenient work outlet to plug the rope into. Most importantly, the rope is on whenever there is work on the deck, just in case.


----------



## chap73 (Jan 3, 2010)

I've been looking to provide a similar thing across the front of stage - I've come across something called Glowire?

Also looked at something easy to install like LED ropelight - not sure if there should be small upstand on the front of stage to hide LED/Ropelight etc.


----------



## n1ghtmar3 (Jan 3, 2010)

the single leds spaced every 18" or so has worked well for us. We had talked about rope light before but the visibility to the audience is just to much for our needs. ajb's link to the website has been very helpful. I think I've figured out a setup with a 9volt battery and 5-6 LED's in series with a quick way to easily swap out bad LED's once i have a setup mad up I'll post how it works and what I did. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## MNBallet (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm a touring show, and made my own. Just go to Radio Shack and go to the section in the back with all the drawers. Get several 4-AAA battery holders. The ones that hold 4 have a power switch in them already. Then buy several LED's of your color choice, just make sure that you get the 3 to 5 volt kind, and something with several hundered mcd's (thats how bright it will be: the higher the number the brighter) Pick up some solder and batteries.
Then, when back home, crack open the battery case. Pull the two wires leading out of the box, back so they are inside. you'll see that the red wire is attached to the last battey compartment, you need to fix it so that it is soldered to the spring in the 3rd compartment (you are only going to be using 2 batteries {3 volts}, and the 3rd compartment spring is attached to the "+" side of your last batttery. When your red wire is attached to the spring solder the black and red wires to the led. (remember- these LED's have a + side and a - side, otherwise it won't light up) and drill a little hole the correct size at the other end of the 3rd battery place and hot glue your led in. Put lid back on, and your done! total cost: under $5 each - time less than 5 minutes. You now have portable battery operated markers with the color of your choice. I'm with a touring ballet company so I have a red one at center, yellow at inside 8th, blue at 1/4 stage and green at outside 1/8th. With each one color coded, a dancer knows exactly where they are on stage in a blackout. People never see the little black boxes gaff taped at the front of the stage.

Ken Pogin
Production / Tour Manager
Minnesota Ballet


----------

